# "Eddy may have failed his physical"



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Reported on CBS 2 Chicago. A team source told CBS 2 Chicago that Eddy may have failed his physical. EDIT : well I fell asleep. didn't catch the audio on the replay. oh wellz..I have no clue what 'may' means but I doubt they got the results in this early.

Please don't shoot the :reporter: 

Here's some Isiah quotes to chew on :


> Thomas said the Knicks also were waiting to receive Curry's medical history from the Bulls in addition to the results of tests conducted since the trade.
> 
> "I'm hopeful, I'm hopeful," Thomas said of the prospect of adding the 6-11, 285-pound low-post scorer.
> 
> Curry was not permitted to speak with reporters Thursday, but Thomas said he has a positive attitude about joining the Knicks and hasn't expressed any concern about the testing


 .



> Thomas said he has a positive attitude about joining the Knicks and hasn't expressed any concern about the testing.
> 
> "It's probably been a very troubling time for him, but for the most part, his attitude has been great," Thomas said. "He's been willing to go through the tests and do whatever he needs to do.
> 
> "Health-wise, he said he's feeling really good. Again, the doctors will dig deeper and try to find out what was the problem -- if there is a problem."





> Asked if he is worried about the worst-case scenario of Curry collapsing and dying on the court during a game, Thomas said, "So much has been written and so much has been said, but until we actually know, I don't allow myself to really go down that road. You act on the information that you have, not necessarily what people are saying ... Again, he's being looked at by some of the best doctors in the world, and that's what you do."


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix1007,0,895959.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines


> "We're (still) waiting for some tests to come back," team President Isiah Thomas said. "Because of the Jewish holidays, I guess we had a slowdown.


http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/12838185.htm


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

"We're (still) waiting for some tests to come back," team President Isiah Thomas said. "Because of the Jewish holidays, I guess we had a slowdown."

What kind of statement is that? Is every doctor in NY Jewish? Does a Jewish holiday slow down the medical processes in NY *that* much?

I'm not a Jew, and I'm far from PC, but that comment struck me as pretty odd.

And spongy, thanks for the report.

Also, to answer your question, "may" means "he might have" or "it's possible".


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

bullsville said:


> "We're (still) waiting for some tests to come back," team President Isiah Thomas said. "Because of the Jewish holidays, I guess we had a slowdown."
> 
> What kind of statement is that? Is every doctor in NY Jewish? Does a Jewish holiday slow down the medical processes in NY *that* much?
> 
> I'm not a Jew, and I'm far from PC, but that comment struck me as pretty odd.


No that's true Bullsville, everything shuts down it seems during a Jewish holiday.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullsville said:


> "We're (still) waiting for some tests to come back," team President Isiah Thomas said. "Because of the Jewish holidays, I guess we had a slowdown."
> 
> What kind of statement is that? Is every doctor in NY Jewish? Does a Jewish holiday slow down the medical processes in NY *that* much?
> 
> ...


 yeah. that was quite odd. At least phrase it better or be specific.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

If Curry fails a physical from NY that of course doesn't include the DNA test, his career is finished. I can't see anyone touching him. Hope this isn't the case for Eddy's sake and for the Bulls. I think we got great value back in the trade with the draft picks and Sweetney/Thomas, considering the situation. If Curry returns, he is likely finished and we get nothing for him. Basically it comes down to we either get Sweetney, Thomas, and draft picks or we get absolutely nothing because Curry is done. Ad would definitely return. Wow....

If Curry does return, I wonder if that $400,000 a year for 50 years is still on the table if he takes a DNA test? Man, his insistance on not taking the test could end up in him getting zero. The qualifying offer is off the table, yes?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Ugh. His return is the worst case scenario. Its a scenario so bad, that in all the pages of threads and thousands of words written collectively by us over the last couple of weeks, it never even came up as a possibility.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah if Eddy fails the physical his career is over, and Pax isn't paying him ****. I hope for his sake he didn't fail it.

Maybe he could go and play in europe?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Ugh. His return is the worst case scenario. Its a scenario so bad, that in all the pages of threads and thousands of words written collectively by us over the last couple of weeks, it never even came up as a possibility.



No ****. I think everyone on this board, regardless of their position, just wants this thing to be done with. Him coming back, would be a nightmare.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Well, if Eddy Curry was forced to come back here.............yeesh, what would Pax do? 

Would Eddy finally succumb to a DNA test? Would we just release him outright??

Man, now THAT would be an interesting situation.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

This where his being ungrateful to the Bulls (in Pax's mind) comes back to bite him in the ***. If he did fail, he'll be want to get whatever he can get from Pax. And that 400K for 50 yrs will suddenly seem real nice. For Eddy's sake, this better be not happen.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Also...........if Eddy did indeed fail his physical, would that validate Pax's insistence on a DNA test? At the very least, I would think it would help dispell the notions by some on this board that asking for it was misguided.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

If he doesn't pass a mere physical I can't see why he would still have to take a DNA test.

He may take it if he wants to, but concerning the Bulls there's no reason to do it...

Also, if he doesn't pass the NY physical we will lose him for absolutely nothing, unless his problem can be repaired with surgery (which doesn't seem the case)...

Save the arrythmia for next week Eddy...


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah if Eddy fails the physical his career is over, and Pax isn't paying him ****. I hope for his sake he didn't fail it.
> 
> Maybe he could go and play in europe?


Basketball players take physical exams in Europe too...
Even if they didn't...playing for example in Greece, with 20'000 fanatic supporters chanting and throwing stuff wouldn't do good for his heart..


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> If he doesn't pass a mere physical I can't see why he would still have to take a DNA test.
> 
> He may take it if he wants to, but concerning the Bulls there's no reason to do it...
> 
> ...


You're right, at this point, it would probably be a moot point, but in retrospect, would that have given Pax just cause to ask for it in the first place?

Also, if, after months of being submitted to extensive testing in the world's best clinics by the top physicians in the country resulted in no clear signs that Eddy had a serious health problem, what the hell could the Knicks have done to him in their physical that would raise such a red flag?


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Without getting overdramatic, a large part of the future of the Bulls success may well rest on this physical. Sweetney may end up a great player. Thomas may work out. The Knicks may stink and we could wind up with a top draft pick. The following year we could end up with another if they stink and we swap picks.

Or we get nothing.....

Hold your breath, because this could be very important to the future of the Bulls.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah this screws us if Eddy fails the physical, because then we get absolutely nothing for Eddy. Just a big hole in our team. No Sweetney, no draft picks, no nothing. At least we'd definitely get to keep Antonio Davis.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Well I haven't seen it on the ap or sports ap, so I doubt this is for real. Just speculation.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't wait to see what all of the experts would have to say about that if this were true.

Um *cough* well *cough* yeah *cough* we knew all along he was damaged goods

But forget that if he fails we're scrooooooooed. As is Eddy himself, and although I'm glad the Bulls dumped him id hate to see it end up to the point where now because of what he said today he wouldnt receive anything, and so on.

lets all pray for eddys sake and the bulls' sake he is ok.

-Z-


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> Also...........if Eddy did indeed fail his physical, would that validate Pax's insistence on a DNA test? At the very least, I would think it would help dispell the notions by some on this board that asking for it was misguided.


Actually, I think it would do more to invalidate the DNA test since it would be evidence that a thorough examination without resorting to the legally and medically questionable DNA test would be capable of finding a problem.

"Look, we didn't need to go down that road in the first place, we can tell there's a problem just as well by conventional means."

----------------------------------



Ron Cey said:


> Ugh. His return is the worst case scenario. Its a scenario so bad, that in all the pages of threads and thousands of words written collectively by us over the last couple of weeks, it never even came up as a possibility.


That was my first thought, but a moment's reflection changed my mind. If Curry fails the physical then the DNA test is moot and we don't have to worry about it. It's already established that he's not cleared to play by the Knicks and that's that. I'd imagine the Bulls give him some sort of goodwill gesture, but that's really not a basketball issue.

We get AD back and give back Sweetney, Thomas, and the pick swap. Really and truly, I'm not sure I'd trade AD straight up for that package anyway, so I don't think that's such a big loss. Of course, we might have AD in any case and then losing the rest is a clear loss, but I don't see Thomas as much help and I've been skeptical on Sweetney from the getgo. It's a negative for sure, but it ain't the end of the world.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

And by the way, I don't read anything into doctors not having a final conclusion in a timely fashion. Hell, a couple weeks ago my grandad had a test done at 8 in the morning. The results were read on the screen as just fine, but needed to be "made official", which somehow resulted in him having to sit around the hospital for another 6 hours or so :|

These guys operate on their own schedule unless someone's really on their ***.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits. 

I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...

Pax: Hello?
Eddy: Pax my man! 

Pax: Yes?
Eddy: Pacman!

Pax: Eddy is that you?
Eddy: Mr. Paxson!

Pax: Why has it taken you so long to get back to me? I've been trying to get a hold of you for weeks now. 
Eddy: Yeah well, I'm sorry about that Pax ... Hey remember your game winning shot against Phoenix?

Pax: Yeah, what about it?
Eddy: Paxson for threeeee!!

Pax: Is that why you called me? 
Eddy: No, not really... actually I'm calling because I heard Ben say he'd take the DNA test, and it got me thinking... 

Pax: Thinking about what?
Eddy: Well, I just failed my physical... But hey, remember when I got my new haircut and you said I looked quite handsome? 

Pax: I sure do.
Eddy: Good times, good times. But yeah, back to that DNA test, I just want to confirm that no matter what happens, I still get my $20M right? I mean, I know it breaks down to only $400K per year, and in today's dollars that's not really much, but I'm willing to be the bigger man here Pax. 

Pax: I see.
Eddy: Yes, let's do this the right way from now on! When can I sign? Is tomorrow good for you? Paxson for threeee!!


P.S. I fully expect the trade to be finalized by tomorrow, because if not then we're f'n screwed.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

"pacman" :laugh:


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

:rofl:


SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...



Brilliant!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Brilliant!


Forget the Bulls. Forget the Knicks. If Eddy Curry failed his physical, this is a very sad day for this young man.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

"He's pretty happy about the possibility of being on the Knicks. We're happy about the possibility of having him. His attitude has been great. Until the doctors come back and say he either can or cannot play, that's when we'll know."
- Isaiah Thomas in the Trib article

Is it worrying to anyone else that Isaiah is now talking about the "possibility of being the Knicks" and "the possibility of having him". It sounds like a trade that's yet to be consumated, not one that's gone through pending physical. Granted these are unique circumstances, but this kind of language seems kind of like a preliminary backtrack...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

latest eddy pics....


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...


made me laugh, but I felt guilty about it.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Forget the Bulls. Forget the Knicks. If Eddy Curry failed his physical, this is a very sad day for this young man.


Yes, it is.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...6smith,1,4400315.column?coll=cs-bulls-utility
http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull071.html
http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=103035


The Chicago papers morning take on the whole situation plus a fairly thoughtful column from Sam Smith.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm not going to hit the quote button again, but SALO, that was damn funny.

Paxson for THREEEE!


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

One comment jumped out at me from the Sam Smith article. I have pasted it below:

"Still, I also don't see how Curry cannot take every test to reassure himself. Perhaps if he gets his big contract with the Knicks he will. This is not an invasion of rights. *March 30 wasn't the first time Curry's heart went floppy on him.* The league's insurer passed on any contract. How could the Bulls not examine every avenue for both Curry and themselves?"

I was led to believe by some on this board that the only reason his heart had an issue was due to caffiene. Does anybody know the previous history of Curry's "floppy heart"?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> latest eddy pics....



Awww..Eddy & Jamal holding hands...isn't that touching. *wipes a tear from my eye*


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Did the Knicks not get ScottMay's email? He cleared Eddy to play.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Actually, I think it would do more to invalidate the DNA test since it would be evidence that a thorough examination without resorting to the legally and medically questionable DNA test would be capable of finding a problem.
> 
> "Look, we didn't need to go down that road in the first place, we can tell there's a problem just as well by conventional means."


Precisely.

It would have made a lot more sense for the Bulls to have convened a medical "Dream Team" like the Knicks have done rather than have pursued a unconventional approach with DNA.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Precisely.
> 
> It would have made a lot more sense for the Bulls to have convened a medical "Dream Team" like the Knicks have done rather than have pursued a unconventional approach with DNA.



Isn't that sort of what they did with Maron, Estes, Cannom and that other guy? They all have very good reps as far as I know.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Isn't that sort of what they did with Maron, Estes, Cannom and that other guy? They all have very good reps as far as I know.


Exactly.

Less than a week ago, Eddy was 100% cleared to play, and there was no mention by anyone of a "dream team", because Eddy had been cleared to play 100% by (at least) 4 of the best doctors in the world. At least that's what I kept reading here.

That's 5 doctors, and less than a week ago, that was more than enough of a consensus for Eddy to be cleared to play 100% with zero restrictions. At least that's what I was reading, maybe I misunderstood?

Only one very unreasonable doctor wanted more tests, or so I thought.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Isn't that sort of what they did with Maron, Estes, Cannom and that other guy? They all have very good reps as far as I know.


They have outstanding reps, and there's no doubt in my mind that the Knicks and the Knicks' doctors have reviewed their diagnoses and talked to them in person. But what the Knicks are doing is smart --getting multiple doctors to look at him at the same time and compare their thoughts in person. Even though there might be differences of opinion, I think it's a better way to draw an overall picture of Curry's health.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: "Eddy's floppy heart"*



LIBlue said:


> March 30 wasn't the first time Curry's heart went floppy on him.
> I was led to believe by some on this board that the only reason his heart had an issue was due to caffiene.
> Does anybody know the previous history of Curry's "floppy heart"?


And it wasn't the last time either.











looks like his heart went floppy again this week.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...


 :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: :woot: 

F'n HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...


Thats probably the funniest post I've ever read. And I agree, I expect Curry to be cleared today.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SALO said:


> Actually, I believe DaBullz predicted that Curry's health would force him to call it quits.
> 
> I'm trying to think of what might happen if Eddy failed the physical and had to report back to the Bulls. Here is my take on Eddy calling up Pax over the phone...
> 
> ...



+++ Reputation! :rofl:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: "Eddy's floppy heart"*



Squirrel said:


> And it wasn't the last time either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Why do birds, suddenly appear"
"everytime that you're near. . ."


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: "Eddy's floppy heart"*



Squirrel said:


> And it wasn't the last time either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you blame Eddy? I mean, look at how ripped Crawford has gotten heading into his 6th NBA season. The kid's a workhorse.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: "Eddy's floppy heart"*



Ron Cey said:


> Can you blame Eddy? I mean, look at how ripped Crawford has gotten heading into his 6th NBA season. The kid's a workhorse.


He's following the Tyson Chandler put on 15 lbs of muscle every offseason approach.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: "Eddy's floppy heart"*



Squirrel said:


>


Wasn't one of Eddy's biggest weaknesses always his inability to defend a guard's penetration from the backcourt?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Basketball players take physical exams in Europe too...
> Even if they didn't...playing for example in Greece, with 20'000 fanatic supporters chanting and throwing stuff wouldn't do good for his heart..


 Probably would not be able to play in Italy. http://www.nature.com/news/2004/040802/pf/430606a_pf.html



> In Italy, uniquely, athletes are required by law to get an annual fitness certificate before being allowed to take part in any competitive event. As part of this assessment they are given an electrocardiogram (ECG) and questioned about their family history. If there is a suspicion of disease, they go on to have an echocardiogram ('echo') — an ultrasound scan of the heart and valves, which provides information about muscle thickness and the size of the heart's chambers. If this shows an abnormality, the athlete is automatically disqualified — unless the sport is considered low risk, such as snooker or archery. If an athlete sneaks through the system and goes on to die while playing, the doctor who signed the authorizing certificate can be held liable if found negligent.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: "Eddy's floppy heart"*



TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Wasn't one of Eddy's biggest weaknesses always his inability to defend a guard's penetration from the backcourt?


LMFAO

Too funny

-Z-


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: "Eddy's floppy heart"*

In that conversation eddy seems rather drunk saying the words " paxson for three" more than 6 times. Anyway I am now mixed on this as a knick fan. If we cant keep davis im still unsure on it but if eddy cant pass a physical to boot forget it.


----------

